# New pickups



## jturbo10

Looking at new 1 ton pickups for the ranch. I've had good luck with my Ford's, Chevy's, and Dodge's but my favorites have been the Cummin's Dodge because of the engine mostly. The Cummins have been bullet proof with goops of power and good mileage. Haven't had any with all the smog stuff, so don't know much about the 2014's. Going to look at a Dodge 3500 Cummins dually tomorrow with six speed auto etc. Several of my hay customers have new Dodge's that I've been checking out. They all had great things to say about them. Anybody having any problems with these new models? I'm keeping my old 24 valve Dodge as my wife won't let me trade it in, seems she has a lot of good memories with that truck as we also pulled our fifth wheel RV with it. Looking forward to pulling the RV with the new truck with an exhaust brake, bigger disc brakes all around, and all that torque. With the economy and country going down the tubes, figured I'd better get some of those bucket list items done while the price of diesel is below $10 a gallon and we can still carry/conceal. LOL


----------



## ontario hay man

I would go for it. They are nice. I have a couple friends with them. They are power houses.


----------



## Gearclash

The chatter I hear from turbodieselregister.com would make it sound as though the '14 with its DEF emission system would be a good choice. The 6.7L Cummins with the cooled EGR emission system just hasn't had as good a track record as the 5.9L. Even deleting the emision system doesn't solve all the problems.


----------



## Dill

I have an 08 with the 6.7, I deleted the emissions with 50k on it, wish it did it the day I bought the truck it ran much better. But it was a simpler emissions system. I have a 6sp manual, the exhaust brake is great. But I have to say I prefer my brother's 05 and father's 07 with the later 24v High output 5.9s.


----------



## Teslan

I looked at a Ram chassis cab a couple years ago and was pretty impressed with them. Plus if you don't need all the fancy stuff and would like a flat bed they are considerably cheaper then the fancy kind. I looked at a 4500. I was going to use it to haul hay, but I'm glad I didn't buy it because I don't haul all that much to merit the price. I bought a C6500 GMC for much much less that does what I need.


----------



## ontario hay man

I have been told by a very good dodge person that the standard trans dont last as long as the automatic trans. Didnt make sense to me but he specializes in dodge transmissions so who am I to argue. He fixes more of them in a week then ive ever drove. Hope that helps.


----------



## DSLinc1017

I have a new 2013, 5500 chassis cab auto with a 9' flat bed on it. I love this truck!! They seem to have made some really good improvements to the front suspension and steering. I traded in a 98 - 3500 auto. The 98 had the shearing / front suspension issues that drove me nuts, the transition on the 98 was also junk.

For comparison I also have dodge 2004 3500. That truck is starting to give me issues at only 100k on it. Same issues with front suspension and steering. My Chevy 2011 2500 has been a good truck as well, but I like the exhaust brake better on the dodge, as well I'm not getting as good mileage out of the Chevy.

In short, Go for the dodge!


----------



## sethd11

For what its worth, diesel power magazine compared the dodge 3500 vs. F450. The dodge stomped all over the Ford. Sad day for me.


----------



## jturbo10

I already have a 24 valve 5.9 cummins Dodge2500 and love it. However, you are correct that the steering tends to wander, and the rear singles have drum brakes and not the big disc brakes with the exhaust brakes. I listened to some youtube comparison's between 1 ton pickups and they all favor the Dodges. My friend has a new Ford diesel same size as Ram 3500 and it is very nice with a lot of good interior features but I don't trust Ford diesels. I hauled about 250,000 pounds of equipment from Georgia to Texas with three trucks, my Dodge, Chevy dually and a Ford. Dodge got a lot better mileage and had more grunt on the hills. My older Dodge is lacking on a fancy interior like the Fords but the new Dodge packages are pretty impressive. Take a look under the hood of a new big Ford with a diesel...can't see anything to work on.


----------



## JD3430

Im going Dodge 5500 next time to replace my venerable F-550 unless Ford changes a few things.


----------



## ontario hay man

I dont know how true it is but im told ford is going to be putting cummins in their trucks in '15


----------



## JD3430

ontario hay man said:


> I dont know how true it is but im told ford is going to be putting cummins in their trucks in '15


That rumor has been floating around for 30 years.

If Ford did, Dodge would be out of diesel trucks in 1 year.

IMO, VERY few Dodge diesel guys buy a Dodge truck because of the truck body, chassis, etc. They buy the truck because of the in line 6cyl CUMMINS engine.

Ford makes a nicer truck and chassis than Dodge, but their engines leave something to be desired.

Put a 6.7L Cummins in a Ford and Dodge diesel truck sales would be anemic.


----------



## ontario hay man

It shows how stupid ford is though. They own Cummins and leased it to dodge for 50 years. So near as I figure they got another 25 to wait. I didnt really believe it just wondered if others heard the same.


----------



## endrow

We have one of each not sure which one is best but I do think the Allison Transmission is by far the best . I really like the way the Chevy drives and rides


----------



## JD3430

ontario hay man said:


> It shows how stupid ford is though. They own Cummins and leased it to dodge for 50 years. So near as I figure they got another 25 to wait. I didnt really believe it just wondered if others heard the same.


Ford does not own cummins.


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> We have one of each not sure which one is best but I do think the Allison Transmission is by far the best . I really like the way the Chevy drives and rides


I had a GMc3500 dmax/ally 4x4 for 6 years and it was a fantastic truck.


----------



## ontario hay man

Thats what I was told by an 'inside' guy.


----------



## MFred

Always a ford owns cummins guy in the crowd.

They don't.

I think dodge makes a better truck than ford. Buy a ram Laramie and a ford whatever. Ram is more refined. Looks like you got what you paid for. Ford seems cheap with the interior.

And you don't have to take the cab off to work on it.


----------



## Vol

This is a couple of years old and there have been some changes but the general concept is still there.

Regards, Mike

http://forums.dieselpowermag.com/70/8575807/cummins/who-owns-cummins-its-a-shocker/


----------



## Waterway64

That is a eye opening article to say the least!


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol they change so many things and who owns who. I just read another thing that said ford bought 30 percent of the shares in Cummins. Then sold them back. I guess thats how the rumor started. I dont try to keep track of them anymore lol.


----------



## JD3430

It's also a steamy pile of BS!! Lol


----------



## mlappin

Have whoever does your front end work install all Moog parts on your Dodge front ends and they last a LOT longer.

Still like my '99 with the modded 24v 5.9.

Wouldn't buy a new one as I'd go bugshit waiting on the warranty to run out so I could chip it for starters.


----------



## ontario hay man

Im putting on moog as they need replaced.


----------



## JD3430

I think some smart company is going to introduce themselves as a new player in the HD pickup market.
It's no secret that the ford, Chrysler, GM make their biggest profits on full size trucks. There needs to be more players to stir the pot and force the others to lower prices and build better trucks. 
I don't really consider Toyota and Nissan much of a presence in the HD market, but more in the LD market. 
I can't believe IH hasn't done it, especially now that Ford no longer buys V-8 diesels from them for their pickups anymore


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> This is a couple of years old and there have been some changes but the general concept is still there.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://forums.dieselpowermag.com/70/8575807/cummins/who-owns-cummins-its-a-shocker/


That article shows me something. What it shows me is that all the arguments to buy American are kind of silly. All these companies and I'm including the car industry as well as heavier truck industry are so intertwined it's hard to know what you really are buying and for what company. That and that most of the electronics in these vehicles, and getting more and more every year, are made by the same companies manufactured in China. Then people say well buy automobiles from a brand that is owned by a U.S. company. Look at how many times according to that article companies majority stocks change hands. There are probably percentages of each company whose stock is owned by some Russian or Chinese company. Just like there are many U.S. companies and individuals that own stock in Toyota or Nissan. So just buy whatever you think is best and works best for your situation because at any given time who knows where it is really made and who actually owns the company. Ok I know this post is off topic on the pickup truck choice. If I was buying a 3500 series I don't know what I would buy. Though when I was looking at used 1 ton truck there sure where lots of used Fords out there with relatively low miles on them for what seemed to me low prices compared to other brands. Although in my area the 1 ton used truck market is influenced heavily by oil and gas companies. None of whose used trucks I would even want to touch.


----------



## Vol

The automotive industry is definitely the most affected by multiple and unclear ownerships. But it is also true with many other industries...just not to this extent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I thought that article was supposed to be a spoof with a little truth sprinkled in.


----------



## farmingdad

boys i dont no what you boys smoking but a new 6.7 ford will pull a dodge an his load up a hill , and will run off and hide from it . if you think that is wrong next time you run upon one try it a round .


----------



## deadmoose

Teslan- you may be onto something with cars trucks etc. It is the little things that we need to start with to move manufacturing back here. Whether it be socks or a flashlight. If enough people switch to made in USA eventually the supply will grow with the demand. Maybe someday I can buy a new tractor made in the USA? In my category under 150 HP.


----------



## cornshucker

Don't have a clue what I would buy if buying a new truck. Always said I would always buy from an American company, but the Toyota is made in Texas by non-union labor which is a plus. My biggest problem and I know some of you will think I'm crazy but I cannot stand an automatic transmission in a vehicle. Like power shifts and hydrostatic loaders and skid steers and such but cannot stand them in a road vehicle. I may be wrong but I think that Dodge is the only one offering the straight gear in the light truck market up to the 5500, 550 size. Next truck we are considering will probably be a used beverage truck (medium duty tractor) and putting a flat bed on it. Or leave the fifth wheel on and get an out of date step deck (less than 48-53 feet without spread axles can be bought fairly cheap.) I know every ones situation is different but I cannot see me buying a new one ton or slightly bigger truck to use as a daily driver. We have a F-450 powerstroke but really it is too big for a pick-up and to light for a towing truck. But then again every ones situation is different and some like having a truck that you can tow with, go to the beach, or take better half out on the town.


----------



## Teslan

deadmoose said:


> Teslan- you may be onto something with cars trucks etc. It is the little things that we need to start with to move manufacturing back here. Whether it be socks or a flashlight. If enough people switch to made in USA eventually the supply will grow with the demand. Maybe someday I can buy a new tractor made in the USA? In my category under 150 HP.


I think even many tractors have the same electronic parts from the same companies. Look how many pieces of hay equipment are made by one company and just rebranded and sold by other companies as their own. I thought I heard here somewhere that Macdon is going to be making JD swathers. For example for cars and trucks and everything that has a seat belt how many seat belt makers are there around the world? Not one for every company that needs to order seat belts. A seat belt is a seat belt if it is in a $200,000 Bentley. A $250,000 tractor, or a $14,000 Kia. Just one example of probably many.


----------



## JD3430

You might like the new automatics. Even though they're not a pedal clutch manual, they have a manual up/down shift mode and they lock up the TC much better. It's almost to the point now where it's an electronic push button Allison like found in a medium or HD truck.


----------



## cornshucker

Probably going to have to learn to like them because the company I work for is buying 20 new Volvo tractors with 12 speed automatics. They usually trade 15 to 20 every year and run them 750,000 miles which only takes 3 1/2 years and they told us the reason is more fuel mileage than anything. I think that these are manual transmissions that the electronic engine management system auto shifts.


----------



## Hoghart

I have an 02 Dodge 3500 4x4, 6 spd standard tranny, with extended cab, and the 24v Cummins that I bought new and still use. It is a great truck. 241,000 miles to date.

Needed more cab room for growing kids, etc., and bought a new 2010 Dodge 3500 4x4 crew cab and it has the automatic. I love this truck. Plenty of power, quite, rides good, the exhaust brake is really nice. Overall just a great truck. No reservations on recommending the Dodge/Cummins truck.


----------



## mx113

I have a 2012 4500 and a 2013 3500. I believe that the ram trucks with cummins motors are the best on the road right now. Every one has a different opinion, but I have been more than satisfied with both trucks


----------



## gerkendave

Have you looked at the new 2015 Chevy GMC trucks. Much nicer quality over the outgoing model for interior fit and finish. Also the duramax/Allison combo has proven very reliable and seems to put the power to the ground better than any other pickup on the market.


----------



## JD3430

gerkendave said:


> Have you looked at the new 2015 Chevy GMC trucks. Much nicer quality over the outgoing model for interior fit and finish. Also the duramax/Allison combo has proven very reliable and seems to put the power to the ground better than any other pickup on the market.


True. When you have Fords truck transmission chief designer saying the Allison transmission was Fords benchmark for their transmission, you know GM has something special.
All that said, truck warfare is so old and tired, just buy what you like. 
When it all comes down to it, most mature, experienced truck owners who use these trucks for work, farming, ranching, etc. will tell you the differences with todays HD diesel trucks are mainly cosmetic.


----------



## Dill

I'll tell you what pushed my family into all dodges, is price. My father would have preferred a GMC but new or used they are 15k over the same dodge.


----------



## ontario hay man

If you could put an allison in a dodge you would have a tank. I wonder if anybody has tried it.


----------



## MFred

The dodge tranny has it pegged too. I always had standards until I bought my new 5500. They run more hp through the autos. Shift it just like a standard and you can be lazy too. I was one of those ill never have an auto guys before, maybe I'm just getting old.

Ford may have it figured out now, I'll never own one to tell you. Took too much up my butt with the 6.0 and 6.4. F-them. I'd rathe buy a new truck and sink 5 grand into making it run like a raped ape than fixin bull sh!t they shoulda had right I the first place.

And if I was retired and didn't overload the heck outta my stuff I would probably have a Chevy. They seem to run a close second I my mind. Very comfortable and seem to have the reliability issues of early 2000 ironed out. Everyone i know with a recent one is happy. I just need bigger than a one ton right now.


----------



## ontario hay man

I have an 03 3500 standard. I dont knpw what it is but those transmissions suck. I replacedIit last year and it giving trouble again . Good thing its on warranty. The guy that fixed it told me they have to over fill them because of a design flaw or something. He said the automatic is way better. Surprised me but he would know. Hes fixed hundreds.


----------



## MFred

Yeah, I've got an 03 with a six speed too. It needs a reman. Of course it's got 250k hard miles on it. Parts are expensive and hard to get. That truck is just a toy now so I Just change the transmission oil every 10,000 miles and keep running it. It just gets such good fuel mileage I can't stand to get rid of t for what it's worth on trade.


----------



## ontario hay man

Does yours eat u joints for breakfast to?


----------



## MFred

No. That ones a 2500. Put a rear,rear unjoint in it at about 40k. Replaced with original as it was too new for anyone to have aftermarket at the time and its still tight. The 04 dually we had went through 2 or 3 in about 135k. The one in the2500 is about twice the size as the3500. I'm sure that's got something to do with it as I actually towed more with the 2500 than the 3500 as it didn't have a gooseneck hitch.


----------



## mncattle

I think you will be pretty happy with a new Ram truck. I have a 2009 Ram with the 6.7 with just over 140000 miles on it and have had nothing wrong with the motor. My only complaint with them is the front end. I just put my 2nd set of ball joints and u joints on this fall and I am thinking I should be getting more than 60,000 miles on them. But otherwise a very nice riding truck and it is pretty quite too. It also has the 6 speed standard transmission and that has given me no problems, wont win any races with it but that is not why you would have that anyway.


----------



## slowzuki

Friend is getting poor service from his AAM dodge front end as well. ball joints and u-joints.


----------



## ontario hay man

Thats what they eat for breakfast lol. Thats why I got the lifetime warranty ones.


----------



## haybaler101

I have an '08 duramax 2500HD. I have 170,000 on it and not a single problem other than exhaust sensors. Just had it "deleted" and tuned a couple months of go and wish I would have done it when it went out of warranty. A couple miles better fuel economy and 700 hp if I need it. I love it. I have not heard good things about duramax's with DEF and my diesel guy says they are getting harder to delete.


----------



## somedevildawg

haybaler101 said:


> I have an '08 duramax 2500HD. I have 170,000 on it and not a single problem other than exhaust sensors. Just had it "deleted" and tuned a couple months of go and wish I would have done it when it went out of warranty. A couple miles better fuel economy and 700 hp if I need it. I love it. I have not heard good things about duramax's with DEF and my diesel guy says they are getting harder to delete.


Surely you jest, do you mean 700 lbs of torque?


----------



## ontario hay man

Probably chipped it. I want to chip mine but I dont know which one to get.


----------



## haybaler101

somedevildawg said:


> Surely you jest, do you mean 700 lbs of torque?


no, I mean 700 hp. I ran it up to 60 when I left the shop and floored it, spun both back tires.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I have an 04 Dodge with the 5.9 cummins and 6 speed manual trans that currently has 276k on her and gave the first bit of trouble last week, lost the fan bearing. Other than that have had no problems, has the southbend clutch bigger injectors pump and a chip. That is the best pulling truck I've ever seen, will out pull my semi with 34 rolls behind it on a 46' gooseneck pushing 45k lbs.


----------



## ontario hay man

What kind of chip you got? Where do you get them and how much? I got a 5.9 6 speed to. The 03 model.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Mine has a smarty on it, if you aren't careful they will tear stuff up. It takes more than just a chip if you don't want them to self destruct.


----------



## ontario hay man

What else do you have to do? I was going to put a k and n cold air intake on it.


----------



## hog987

ontario hay man said:


> What else do you have to do? I was going to put a k and n cold air intake on it.


Only put those air intakes on if your driving in the city on paved roads. If driving on dusty gravel/dirt roads on in dusty fields it is no good. Those filters dont do a very good job of filtering the very fine dust.


----------



## ontario hay man

Scratch that then lol


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Mine does have an aftermarket air intake, 90hp injectors, higher volume pump, southbend dual disk clutch, and of course a set of digital gauges. I have to constantly keep an eye on EGT's and I really need to add the water/meth injection.


----------



## Vol

2015 F-150

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/other-machinery/pickups/f150-drops-pounds_254-ar41363


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> 2015 F-150
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/other-machinery/pickups/f150-drops-pounds_254-ar41363


I wonder if insurance rates will go up on the 2015 F-150. If you get in an accident I'm sure it will cost more to repair body damage then a 2014 F-150.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> I wonder if insurance rates will go up on the 2015 F-150. If you get in an accident I'm sure it will cost more to repair body damage then a 2014 F-150.


Most certainly, either the entire panel will need replaced or the body shop will have to have a competent welder thats good with a tig machine to weld that thin aluminum. Not just anybody can competently use a tig machine either.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Most certainly, either the entire panel will need replaced or the body shop will have to have a competent welder thats good with a tig machine to weld that thin aluminum. Not just anybody can competently use a tig machine either.


I think anymore on newer vehicles they replace whole panels anyways rather then bondo and refinishing don't they? But still it will cost more because it's different.


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> 2015 F-150
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/other-machinery/pickups/f150-drops-pounds_254-ar41363


Lots of bells and whistles. Sound pricey.


----------



## bluefarmer

2015 F-150 4x4, the wife wants one bad


----------



## mlappin

bluefarmer said:


> 2015 F-150 4x4, the wife wants one bad


Do like I do to my wife when she "wants" something bad, tell her to start saving her quarters.


----------



## bluefarmer

Well she has been,she's driving a plain Jane 2wd Colorado !


----------



## ontario hay man

Until I bought my dodge I drove a plain jane 85 chevy lol


----------



## somedevildawg

bluefarmer said:


> Well she has been,she's driving a plain Jane 2wd Colorado !


I agree....she deserves to drive that Ford, she's paid here dues....


----------



## JD3430

Dude, I'm LMAO on that!!!


----------



## farmingdad

she is very smart picking a ford..


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol smart? Geniuses drive dodge.


----------



## somedevildawg

Bet she can cook one heck of a meal, is beautiful, smart, and likes to fish and hunt too.....


farmingdad said:


> she is very smart picking a ford..


----------



## somedevildawg

ontario hay man said:


> Lol smart? Geniuses drive dodge.


No, they work at the Apple Store, but they drive a Ford to work.....


----------



## JD3430

I really like all 3. What sucks is when you have to chose one of them, you know you're missing out on the cool features of the other 2.


----------



## bluefarmer

You darn right dawg,add rake hay,haul rounds, feed cattle, keep books,(gripe!) can't leave that out! I'm trying to get her to bale but won't do it. I rather rake, she cuts hay some to. Her other job she is a funeral director.


----------



## somedevildawg

bluefarmer said:


> You darn right dawg,add rake hay,haul rounds, feed cattle, keep books,(gripe!) can't leave that out! I'm trying to get her to bale but won't do it. I rather rake, she cuts hay some to. Her other job she is a funeral director.


Damnit jim! my kinda woman, In that case I thnk something like this would be in order......smokin hot and will leave the Chevy and Dodge (excuse me, Ram) in the parking lot.........alright, don't get ur feathers all ruffled boys...somebody's gotta come in second.


----------



## deadmoose

Come on now dawg. That looks like a lot to spend on appearance. I would expect to see something like that in the line @ the carwash whenever it gets warm enough to open them back up.


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Come on now dawg. That looks like a lot to spend on appearance. I would expect to see something like that in the line @ the carwash whenever it gets warm enough to open them back up.


But deadmoose, it's for the little lady, can't have her driving the farm truck....bluefarmer has to still wear the pants.....sometimes the only thing a man has left is their truck.... couldn't imagine my wife drivin up in a new F350 powerstroke....kinda make me feel.....well.....inadequate


----------



## deadmoose

Gotcha. Unless she wants a mustang more.


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> Damnit jim! my kinda woman, In that case I thnk something like this would be in order......smokin hot and will leave the Chevy and Dodge (excuse me, Ram) in the parking lot.........alright, don't get ur feathers all ruffled boys...somebody's gotta come in second.


Looks like something I would haul to the scrap yard


----------



## jturbo10

Bought a 2014 Dodge Ram 3500 crew cab dually with Cummins, 6 speed auto, 8r nav, touch screen, blue tooth, heated seats/steering wheel, two cameras, etc. Got about 14k off the MSRP so I was happy with price. Dealer also included mud flaps, bed lining, chrome grill air dam, receiver hitch and lock, full tank of gas, etc. This is a real truck and handles great...call it the Beast. Can't wait to pull the 5th wheel RV and Big Tex trailer. Dodge has done it's home work on big pickups, especially the suspension and front end improvements.


----------



## somedevildawg

ontario hay man said:


> Looks like something I would haul to the scrap yard


Ya gotta catch it first Ontario.....ain't gonna do that lessen you got a another one....


----------



## mlappin

somedevildawg said:


> But deadmoose, it's for the little lady, can't have her driving the farm truck....bluefarmer has to still wear the pants.....sometimes the only thing a man has left is their truck....  couldn't imagine my wife drivin up in a new F350 powerstroke....kinda make me feel.....well.....inadequate


You should see some of the looks my wife gets when she drives my cummins. She's barely five foot tall btw.


----------



## Mike120

mlappin said:


> You should see some of the looks my wife gets when she drives my cummins. She's barely five foot tall btw.


Yep, my daughter drives the F-350 more than anyone...usually hauling a 7 horse trailer.


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> Ya gotta catch it first Ontario.....ain't gonna do that lessen you got a another one....


That wont be hard. Throw a few bags of feed in the back and it will shit the bed all on its own


----------



## MFred

ontario hay man said:


> That wont be hard. Throw a few bags of feed in the back and it will shit the bed all on its own


That's funny.


----------



## GawasFarm

MFred said:


> That's funny.


I think so too!! Considering the amount of power that truck is putting out compared to any equivalent truck. Its almost 3/4 1 ton power.


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya but what happened? We were talking about HD trucks then dawg throws in a mustang with big wheels and a box.


----------



## GawasFarm

ontario hay man said:


> Ya but what happened? We were talking about HD trucks then dawg throws in a mustang with big wheels and a box.


Well like all topics we start searching things related to this topic and then.......

oh whats that on the side bar *click*

"hmmm that's interesting but whats this? *click*

"Lame" *click*

*click*

*Click*

*CLICK CLICK CLICK*

"Where am I?" *click*

*Click*

"This is so cool I have to share this link!"


----------



## ontario hay man

Always amazes me me we can get so far off track lmao.


----------



## somedevildawg

FYI title of thread is new pickups....I was merely giving valuable suggestions to my dear friend bluefarmer and his lovely wife as to what I thought she deserved....I can certainly see my bride drivin down to the back forty in one. I'd be proud as a peacock, chest poked out....waitin on mama to rumble in....(gotta hear one of them Raptors) so ya see Ontario, we weren't of the topic in the slightest, wife wants a new f150......bam...there's ya a nice one.....(the pic of the one with the FORD blazing in ur face was for you


----------



## ontario hay man

They probably sound like a fart in a pop can  I would rather see the wife roll in with cummins power.


----------



## bluefarmer

O me if she knew all that's been said she'd kill me! She don't want a raptor, just half ton xlt lariat,I'm trying to talk her up to a 3/4 ton


----------



## ontario hay man

If your paying that much for a new truck might as well go a bit more and get a 3/4 ton that can do some work.


----------



## somedevildawg

She's just being practical and frugal.....putting finances before herself......now bluefarmer if she's been a drivin a Colorado she ain't gonna tell ya but that raptor would be way cool for her......but so would a regular F150 xlt lariat.....and sometimes ya just gotta please the little lady.....
Btw Ontario, you really are used to having other trucks around.....1/2 ton ford is a workhorse, it's the other two that make 1/2 ton city folk trucks.....good for hauling the groceries


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol I think we should just agree to disagree. Dad has one it wouldnt pull a hen off a nest compared to my old dodge 1500 but you can keep thinking your f 150 is a Clydesdale


----------



## Gearclash

> I would rather see the wife roll in with cummins power


Ahhhh!  Been there! Liked that. Nuthin like seeing the wife pulling a load of rounds with the '99 Cummins (STICK! and 4" turbo back exhaust).


----------



## JD3430

ontario hay man said:


> If your paying that much for a new truck might as well go a bit more and get a 3/4 ton that can do some work.


Or go another $300 and get a 1 ton SRW.

I dont have a lot of use for 3/4 tons. I mean for a couple tanks of fuel, you can get a 1-ton truck with some serious spring packs


----------



## 8350HiTech

Am I the only man here who'd rather see a woman driving up in a tiny car?


----------



## deadmoose

Why tiny?


----------



## ontario hay man

8350HiTech said:


> Am I the only man here who'd rather see a woman driving up in a tiny car?


Yup lol.


----------



## somedevildawg

8350HiTech said:


> Am I the only man here who'd rather see a woman driving up in a tiny car?


Well, mine drives a VW jetta TDI, but she also has a Ford Expedition, and a 750i, I like her drivin the 750 for safety reasons.....she drives like a bat outta hell....


----------



## ontario hay man

somedevildawg said:


> she drives like a bat outta hell....


Doesnt every woman.


----------



## GawasFarm

ontario hay man said:


> If your paying that much for a new truck might as well go a bit more and get a 3/4 ton that can do some work.


I understand where you are coming from.....but does nobody ever do anything fun?? My wife would LOVE a raptor but agrees we need a 1 ton first (practical) but we also enjoy some fun so I want a raptor too! There is something about being able to haul butt and then crawl some rocks. Everybody must admit it is a sick factory 1/2 ton but it wont out pull a 3/4 ton truck because it wasn't designed to but take it anywhere off road and it will DESTROY any other FACTORY production truck. FORD FTW!!!!

*I can feel the feathers being ruffled*


----------



## ontario hay man

Best mud and pulling truck I had was a stock chevy with bigger tires. I went places nobody else dreamed about.


----------



## GawasFarm

ontario hay man said:


> Best mud and pulling truck I had was a stock chevy with bigger tires. I went places nobody else dreamed about.


my 96 F150 with 31s went places that blew peoples minds.......and it was a 2wd.

with that in mind if I had the power and the suspension travel combined with those good tires on a 4x4 platform of the raptor IF I got stuck would have to just walk away.


----------



## jturbo10

When I bought my 2014 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins dually I was going to sell my 99 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins by my wife insisted we keep it as it has been a bullet proof asset on the ranch with great reliability and economy. I think the older 12 and 24 valve Dodge Cummins are more valuable and sought out than any other pickup in their age group. I have had a lot of people try to buy my 99 Dodge when I drive up to a service station, including the manager at the inspection center. Without the Cummins engine I doubt they would be as interested although I still see a ton of 99 Dodge gas trucks still working every day in my area.

Update on my 2014 Dodge: At about the 200 mile point with the dealership diesel in the tank and no pulling work the truck's "check engine" icon came on. Checked the owners manual and it recommended adding new diesel fuel to tank and putting on some road miles rather than cruising around town. Used it to tow my John Deere 630 to a tractor show and ran the truck fairly aggressively to get it up to operating temp etc and then filled the tank up with fresh diesel. Light went out on the way home with tractor and it hasn't reappeared. I love the way the truck handles with a 35 foot Big Tex trailer with electric/hydraulic brakes as the integrated trailer brake system and the exhaust brake. The exhaust brake will definitely increase brake life and is a great feature that I wish was on my 99 Dodge although I had toyed with adding a Bank's Exhaust brake system but never heard any good reviews about them. That 6.7 Cummins has a lot of torque and is very quiet compared to my 99 with the 4 inch exhaust but I like a truck with some noise.


----------



## rajela

My 2011 says to run the exhaust brake as much as possible. The light came on mine and I had to run it for about a week with the exhaust brake on to get it to go off. Now I run it all the time if I think about punching the button.


----------



## RedNeckRacin

Have you guys not heard of destroked? they have all kinds of neat little kits. Like putting a cummins with an allison into a superduty!


----------



## sethd11

I have. Thought about it with a troublesome 6.0. Then Decided I wasn't buying a 8000$ Cummins. And throwing away a 6.0 that cost about 7000$ already


----------



## somedevildawg

sethd11 said:


> I have. Thought about it with a troublesome 6.0. Then Decided I wasn't buying a 8000$ Cummins. And throwing away a 6.0 that cost about 7000$ already


Once the mods were made to the 6.0 it becomes a true Powerstroke, that engine has lots of good things going on, unfortunately a few more bad things as well....


----------



## JD3430

I owe an apology to my 6.4L. 
Now that I have changed fuel stops, it seems to be running better. Can't believe it, but it seems to be true.
Still not a very good diesel, but moved up from the bottom feeder I once thought it was. 
Would rather have duramax or Cummins.


----------



## hog987

JD3430 said:


> I owe an apology to my 6.4L.
> Now that I have changed fuel stops, it seems to be running better. Can't believe it, but it seems to be true.
> Still not a very good diesel, but moved up from the bottom feeder I once thought it was.
> Would rather have duramax or Cummins.


Two of the 3 places I can get dyed farm diesel make my tractor smoke, I can add stuff to make it smoke less but it still smokes. Why don't I just get my diesel from the third place you ask. Will ask my wife why.


----------



## deadmoose

Why?


----------



## JD3430

deadmoose said:


> Why?


I'm not sure he and I are talking the same smoke. 
My truck was running really nasty. Loud clattering on acceleration, horrible smoke on regen, etc. I switched field stations and its GONE. 
However, it got warmer at about the same time, so I don't know which got rid of the problem. Now it's pretty cold again and the problem still seems to be gone, so I'm thinking its the fuel station change.
A third possibility is the winterized blend, but I can't believe that could make so much difference.


----------



## 8350HiTech

So go back to your previous fuel for a tank full. That'll help you eliminate potential causes. Easy peasy.


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> So go back to your previous fuel for a tank full. That'll help you eliminate potential causes. Easy peasy.


No freakin way.
I'm not even taking a chance at running that trash through my truck again!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech

Then you'll never know.


----------



## rajela

Tell me about this winter blend???????????


----------



## JD3430

8350HiTech said:


> Then you'll never know.


Untrue. If it runs crappy once it turns cold again, then I will know it was the cold weather. If it runs fine once it gets cold again, then I'll know its the fuel stop I used to go to. Simple 2 variables process of elimination...

capish?


----------



## 8350HiTech

Never ... Six months ... Who's counting?


----------



## JD3430

With the return of winter here this week, the truck seems to be running fine. It's been as low as 28 since the weekend. 
No problems, so I'm pretty sure it was the fuel.
Funny thing is, the fuel station I went to with the alleged "bad fuel" is a BIG fuel stop, but more for gas than diesel.

Only other thing it could be was the winter blend fuel? I can't believe there's the possibility that winter blend could make my truck run THAT bad though.


----------



## JD3430

What were the symptoms of the 2 Chevys? Did they sputter, stall, smoke???.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Annnnnd now we're in boiler room territory :/


----------



## swmnhay

rajela said:


> Tell me about this winter blend???????????


Here we will run a blend of #2 & #1 in extreme cold 50-50,I've never ever had this jell up.You do loose mileage and power using a blend.But at 40- I don't want to be stranded on the road.

If it's not so cold mix it accordingly maybe 75-25.I'd say plenty good to 10-

Some stations swear by the additive they put in #2 claiming good to 35- but guess who is gelled up when it gets 20-


----------



## haybaler101

I don't know what happened to my duramax the other day, but it has ran on Country Mark Super diesel X4 for the last year and a half. Well, I left home 2 days last week and forgot to fill up before I left, so I bought fuel on the road. Put 30 gallons thru it and my fuel filter went from 96% to 0% in that time. I think there is whole bunch of crap in the fuel you get at the stations. Either that or it flushed all that red dye out of my tank and it stopped in the fuel filter.


----------



## mlappin

We've been buying road fuel and have it delivered to the farm. Same supplier as our farm fuel. The convenience of not having to stop at the filling station to fill up the grain trucks, semi or pickups during planting/harvest/haymaking is well worth the cost of the tank. Not being stuck on the side of the road with clogged or gelled filters is also well worth it.

We did try the premium diesel from the co-op for awhile, cost about .10 cents a gallon more than the premium we were buying. Noticed absolutely no difference whatsoever so went back to the other supplier.


----------



## somedevildawg

cornshucker said:


> They are getting near our community as well, another reason to tighten up the damn immigration laws. A lot of them also get 0% US government backed financing.


You're right, I have a somewhat educated theory on how and whys but that's for another thread....but I can assure you it has to do with greed and gluttony, or better put...our elected officials, morons


----------

